# Hi from California!



## DRQuick (Aug 20, 2006)

Just joined this board, I'm a scale modeler with an avid interest in WW2 and
Cold War subjects. I was looking for links to cockpit photos of a Yak-23 when
I stumbled across this board. Looks informative and fun and I am looking forward to reading some of your posts!


----------

